# slim + xfce4 -> shutdown funktioniert nicht mehr

## hitachi

Hallo,

es ist jetzt schon etwas her, dass ich das Problem habe, jetzt will ich es aber endlich lösen. Mit xfce4 kann ich meinen Computern nicht mehr einfach durch klickiklicki ausschalten. Klicke ich auf das Symbol und auf Herunterfahren bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown no
> 
> <-- (action, result)
> 
>                                 [ Quit ]

 

Ich habe mich jetzt schon mit google usw. abgemüht aber keine direkte Lösung gefunden.

```
emerge -av1 hal sys-auth/consolekit sys-auth/policykit
```

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.2-r4  USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1  USE="pam -bash-completion -doc (-selinux) -zsh-completion" 1,225 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2  USE="X acpi consolekit crypt laptop policykit -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

 

Kann der Fehler hier liegen: *Quote:*   

> >>> Messages generated by process 6697 on 2010-12-02 20:03:37 CET for package sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.2-r4:
> 
> ERROR: setup
> 
>   CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL:   is not set when it should be.
> ...

 

Oder muss ich in der /etc/slim.conf suchen? Oder sehe ich den Befehl vor lauter Zeilen nicht?

Danke für alle Hilfe.

----------

## cornelius

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

----------

